# Pnw Thanksgiving Mini Rally



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there, last year WACamper, PDX Doug and us (jnk36jnk) got together the weekend immediately following TG at Beverly Beach. We had a really fun time in spite of a lot of rain. We (jnk36jnk) have already made reservations (G24) to do the same this year and are putting out an invite to anyone else who might want to join us for this mini rally. We ate TG left overs one night, all together and then the next night we went to the SeaHag for dinner and actually watched the original SeaHag play the bottles in the bar!! Quite amusing. Hope to see some of you there. Let us know. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Heck I'm for Thanksgiving at Bev Beach... I had just mentioned this to my wife last week - though her sister is coming and I'm not sure I want to be that close for a weekend but with a Rally.... humm

Oh Sandi!!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Heck I'm for Thanksgiving at Bev Beach... I had just mentioned this to my wife last week - though her sister is coming and I'm not sure I want to be that close for a weekend but with a Rally.... humm
> 
> Oh Sandi!!!!


Oh, I think we need to discuss this - perhaps in private.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

that would be a neat thing to do but don't think we could pull it off


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Bring on the turkey left-overs! My favorite







We're in G25 for 11/23 & 11/24......looking forward to it


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Great, we could make this an "official" SOB rally and invite a few Outbacker's!!








Dean


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

We are kicking around the idea - need to check with my sister as she was planning to come over here (and we would head to the beach on Wed. since it's a bit of a drive). If we do go, we may need to be in a loop closer to the front - it is a big football weekend and we'll need cable TV - what can I say, the Howland's are spoiled! (and I LOVE FOOTBALL!)


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Sandi, I checked before taking the G loop site and there are full hook ups along the road into the campground but none up at the front area (the part closest to the beach). We decided to go with electric/water only in an effort to have a little more quiet (ie., traffic). But, as long as you are within walking distance it would still be fun. j


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Sandi, I checked before taking the G loop site and there are full hook ups along the road into the campground but none up at the front area (the part closest to the beach). We decided to go with electric/water only in an effort to have a little more quiet (ie., traffic). But, as long as you are within walking distance it would still be fun. j


Well, my sister is up for the trip and we are trying to figure out the football watching options. It's looking more positive as the day goes on.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK!

We have reservations in site G23, Friday through Sunday (2 nights)









WHOO HOO!!! Bring on the leftovers!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the early notice and invite. We will be there in site G22.

How is the tree coverage on the south side ?


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Dean says, "Lots, everywhere. It's the Oregon Coast, there are LOTS of trees! Your dogs will have lots of targets!" j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick says too far to drive for that late in year







I'm getting a NEW husband


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

jnk36jnk said:


> Dean says, "Lots, everywhere. It's the Oregon Coast, there are LOTS of trees! Your dogs will have lots of targets!" j


I was looking for southern satellite coverage. Looks like a few cable tv sites are still open.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Dean says, "Lots, everywhere. It's the Oregon Coast, there are LOTS of trees! Your dogs will have lots of targets!" j


I was looking for southern satellite coverage. Looks like a few cable tv sites are still open.
[/quote]

LOL - this is our challenge as well. We are looking at getting a portable satellite (we have DISH at home) or staying up to the front of the park in a cable site. I'm not willing to totally give up on football that weekend!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y Guy said:


> Dean says, "Lots, everywhere. It's the Oregon Coast, there are LOTS of trees! Your dogs will have lots of targets!" j


I was looking for southern satellite coverage. Looks like a few cable tv sites are still open.
[/quote]

LOL - this is our challenge as well. We are looking at getting a portable satellite (we have DISH at home) or staying up to the front of the park in a cable site. I'm not willing to totally give up on football that weekend!
[/quote]

OK, Here is what we do...

Portable Dish + Portable TV + Portable Generator + The Beach...

We all bundle up in our LaFuma's out on the beach... around a crackling bon fire... Waves crashing in the background for effect... Hot Buttered Rums in hand for internal warmth... and watch the games! No tailgate party for us. This is Outbackers, and we give the world...

_The Driftwood Party!!!_

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Sorry Michigan fans... I guess we just got carried away!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We're in! We'll be in G27, though we are going to beat you all down there. We're going to spend Thanksgiving at the Beach, we'll arrive Wednesday and depart on Sunday.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> We're in! We'll be in G27, though we are going to beat you all down there. We're going to spend Thanksgiving at the Beach, we'll arrive Wednesday and depart on Sunday.


Woo - Hooo!!!! My Hero! (Oh wait, I knew we were going!) Just very excited!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, Here is what we do...
> 
> Portable Dish + Portable TV + Portable Generator + The Beach...
> 
> We all bundle up in our LaFuma's out on the beach... around a crackling bon fire... Waves crashing in the background for effect... Hot Buttered Rums in hand for internal warmth... and watch the games! No tailgate party for us. This is Outbackers, and we give the world...


We'll bring the Portable Satellite Dish and DISH receiver, who's in for the portable TV? Of course with 10-12 of us, it'll need to be at least a 32".....


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Man, I thought you meant Beverly Beach, Florida







then I realised you are all on the west coast.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

LabbyCampers said:


> Man, I thought you meant Beverly Beach, Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that means you need to organize a Florida Beverly Beach mini rally over Thanksgiving Weekend. Then we'll have one on each coast!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Of course with 10-12 of us, it'll need to be at least a 32".....


I was thinking I'd bring the LCD projector and a huge sheet!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Even Better!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I can always tape a foot ball game and watch it later, but you get very few chances in this life to be a part of the live performance Gracie puts on when she plays the bottles and sings in the back bar of the Sea Hag at Depoe Bay. Me, I'll gladly give up a foot ball game just to watch Gracie perform, and the fresh seafood ain't bad either.

Dean


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> I'll gladly give up a foot ball game just to watch Gracie perform


Forgive him father for he has sinned, for give his blasphemous comments about giving up football for some Sea Hag he not knows for which he speaks. Forgive him for his misunderstanding of the true meaning of the Thanksgiving weekend for he knows not that thou toiled for 6 days so that thou shalt be able to kick back on the seventh day and enjoy football as you created and envisioned it. Please do not send the wrath of Coach Bill Walsh upon him, forgive him and show him the light as well as the proper Satellite settings to receive the NFL channel as broadcast from heaven by the immortal Howard Cosell. Amen.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> I'll gladly give up a foot ball game just to watch Gracie perform


Forgive him father for he has sinned, for give his blasphemous comments about giving up football for some Sea Hag he not knows for which he speaks. Forgive him for his misunderstanding of the true meaning of the Thanksgiving weekend for he knows not that thou toiled for 6 days so that thou shalt be able to kick back on the seventh day and enjoy football as you created and envisioned it. Please do not send the wrath of Coach Bill Walsh upon him, forgive him and show him the light as well as the proper Satellite settings to receive the NFL channel as broadcast from heaven by the immortal Howard Cosell. Amen.
[/quote]
Hey! I think there is a place in Richland for people who are a little looney!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> I can always tape a foot ball game and watch it later, but you get very few chances in this life to be a part of the live performance Gracie puts on when she plays the bottles and sings in the back bar of the Sea Hag at Depoe Bay.


Hear! Hear!

Having experienced the old hag myself, I must say I consider this year to be something of a pilgrimage.
Not to worry Dean... The others will learn!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We will be down the coast from you in Florence (or a little south)!

Y-guy - bring your quads and meet us in the dunes!







Smoked Prime Rib for Thanksgiving dinner!

If anyone wants to make a day trip to the South we will be in the Siltcoos Receation Area south of Florence - camping in Driftwood 2 campground! Nothing like Thanksgiving on the coast!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I can always tape a foot ball game and watch it later, but you get very few chances in this life to be a part of the live performance Gracie puts on when she plays the bottles and sings in the back bar of the Sea Hag at Depoe Bay.


Hear! Hear!

Having experienced the old hag myself, I must say I consider this year to be something of a pilgrimage.
Not to worry Dean... The others will learn!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Be sure to give the "Old Hag" a big kiss for me








Last year sure was... well... an experience seeing her play the bar bottles. 
You all are in for a treat









Have fun, wish we could be there!!

Jeff


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Just bumping this forward. Thought some other Outbackers from around the PNW might be interested in joining us. There is talk now about a deep fat fried turkey joining us!! j


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Looking forward to it!

I have a complete Turkey Fryer if its wanted we can bring it. We'll be cooking our bird down there but in the roasting oven probably.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We are going to be there on TG. With 2 of us probably just a turkey loaf or maybe a couple of turkey legs.

OK Coming from Portland what is the recommended route there ?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Last year we went down I-5 to 20, won't do that again. Went home the other way, I'd vote going 99W-18-101. Highway 20 at the time was under construction and pretty narrow, Highway 18 was much smoother and quicker.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

David,

I would recommend Hwy 18 as well. It's a pretty easy shot that way. Be sure to take the McMinnville bypass though, which as it happens, will take you right by the Evergreen Air and Space Museum with the Spruce Goose. I would definitely block out an hour or three to spend there.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It is closed on Thanksgiving Day. Sprucegoose.org


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

This sounds fun, my family is in to. We will be at site # G20. First rally for us.Can't wait anything I need to bring to help out? Canopy's,Tarps,Wood. Dvd Movies . Just let me know

Rick 
AKA Blazer Fan


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to have you coming Rick, its always a good time at an Outbackers Rally! Look forward to meeting you and your family!


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Glad to have you coming Rick, its always a good time at an Outbackers Rally! Look forward to meeting you and your family!


Thanks see you there !!!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, I do think we have more people planning on attending this 'mim' rally than we had at the Fall Rally!!! Great to have you on board. As to the question, what to bring? I would suggest all of the above, just in case. What we did last year was gather together on Friday evening and eat left overs from the big TG meal. Whatever you can add to the pot will be fine. Someone was talking about actually deep fat frying a turkey. I would definitely encourage tarps because I think we will need them because there will be too many of us for any one trailer. On Saturday we are planning on eating out at the Sea Hag in Depot Bay. We had a lot of fun last year. Looking forward to meeting you. Dean and Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a couple large blue tarps, one is around 25x25, we also have a 10x10 popup shelter with sides.

I have a turkey fryer setup if its wanted, though I am not sure how we are cooking ours.

D&J has your new ride arrived yet?


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

The new fiver arrived a week ago tomorrow. We had to leave for the weekend to go see children and grandchildren. Dean finished getting everything on the hitch and took it out for a very short spin this afternoon. We have all the stuff from our OB 25RSS in the fiver and it didn't make a dent in the storage. I don't know what to put in all of the empty cabinets!!! We are going to Champoeg next weekend to try her out. She sure is a lot fancier and roomier than the OB, I will have to say.
I thought that the other Outbackers from Molalla were planning on doing a deep fat fried turkey. I don't know that for sure. I just know they were talking about it at the Fall Rally.

Jodi


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> The new fiver arrived a week ago tomorrow. We had to leave for the weekend to go see children and grandchildren. Dean finished getting everything on the hitch and took it out for a very short spin this afternoon. We have all the stuff from our OB 25RSS in the fiver and it didn't make a dent in the storage. I don't know what to put in all of the empty cabinets!!! We are going to Champoeg next weekend to try her out. She sure is a lot fancier and roomier than the OB, I will have to say.
> I thought that the other Outbackers from Molalla were planning on doing a deep fat fried turkey. I don't know that for sure. I just know they were talking about it at the Fall Rally.
> 
> Jodi


Glad the fiver arrived and you'll get to camp in it soon. We will be roasting our turkey so we are not planning on brining the fryer.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome "familymanoregon", I'm sure you will have a great time.

There is an indoor group kitchen/eating area at Beverley Beach state Park. I will call the Park Ranger in the AM to see if I can get it reserved for our use on Friday afternoon.

And "Timber" Mark offered to deep fat fry a turkey. With as many of us as appears to be coming, I'll go a head and let him know to plan on doing that.

Dean


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dean & Jodi congrats on taking delivery of your new rig, I was starting to wonder if it had arrived or if this one too had been skinned alive on the way out west.

Have a great shake down trip next weekend!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I have the group meeting hall reserved for Friday the 23rd, so we will meet there for the potluck. It has a stove, sink and tables and is inside, warm and dry. We have it a for all day friday.

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, Dean!









So how many people are we up to now? I know the Sea Hag does not take reservations, but I wonder if they can offer any tips for a large group. Maybe if we bribed Gracie? She did kind of have eyes for you last year, Dean...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Is the Sea Hag a family place or a bar? Kids?


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....Does the Group Meeting Hall have a cable TV hook-up???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Is the Sea Hag a family place or a bar? Kids?


Both...

Family restaurant on one side, attached bar on the other.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Total unofficial count


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Here is my totally unofficial mini rally count of attendees. If I left you off the list, or have any of your information wrong, my apologies. Please let me know and I'll fix it.

jnk36jnk-----------space G-24--------3 adults
Crismon4-----------space G-25--------2 adults & 2 children
PDXDoug-----------space G-23--------2 adults & 2 children
Blue Wedge--------space G-22--------2 adults
Y-Guy---------------space G-27--------3 adults & 2 children
Timber--------------space G-21--------2 adults
Familymanoregon--space G-20--------2 adults & 1 child

So it looks like we will have at least 22 attending, 15 adults and 7 children, and maybe more. How cool is this pot luck going to be, a heated indoor meeting hall for t-day leftovers, deep fat fried turkey and the sounds of the Pacific Ocean in the background?









Dean


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dean, 3 adults and 2 kids with us on this trip as Sandi's sister is joining us.

Let us remember that before you get the sounds of the Ocean you get the sounds of traffic overhead on Hwy 101 LOL


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy! I can't wait to see Dean and Gordon squeeze both those great BIG S.O.B.'s into the same spot! That will be worth the price of admission all by itself!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll be waiting with the video camera for that one. Maybe their slides will match up!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> I'll be waiting with the video camera for that one. Maybe their slides will match up!


....sure....like puzzle pieces









O.K., O.K, we'll slip our SOB into G-25.....there goes the fun for Friday


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> I'll be waiting with the video camera for that one. Maybe their slides will match up!


....sure....like puzzle pieces









O.K., O.K, we'll slip our SOB into G-25.....there goes the fun for Friday








[/quote]

Darn I was thinking group project. With the right tools and supplies. A double wide 5er.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> O.K., O.K, we'll slip our SOB into G-25.....there goes the fun for Friday


Oh, man!...

Now what are we going to do?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Common, it was just a typo







, it's fixed now , so Gordon and I don't have to fight over who is going to get there first. Any other changes?

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Any other changes?


Well, I'm not sure we can refer to this as a "Mini Rally" anymore...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Any other changes?


Well, I'm not sure we can refer to this as a "Mini Rally" anymore...

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

You'r right, at the first PNW rally, there were only 5 of us, and if my number is wrong, I'll just claim it was another typo.









Dean


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

jnk36jnk said:


> Any other changes?


Well, I'm not sure we can refer to this as a "Mini Rally" anymore...

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

You'r right, at the first PNW rally, there were only 5 of us, and if my number is wrong, I'll just claim it was another typo.









Dean
[/quote]

WOW








This little Thanksgiving rally sure has... um... grown since last year's small, quiet little get together!
Sure wish we could be there. Rock on my fellow (former) PNW Outbackers! Enjoy the good company and good food. Say Hi to Gracie as she plays those bar bottles.
Tracey and I will be there in spirit. Offer up a toast for us!
Much love,

Jeff & Tracey


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Jeff and Tracy, we will most certainly think of you and offer up a toast as we do that. Sure wish we could see you guys as well. In 2009 we are planning a trip to Indiana and Dean said he didn't think AR was too far away, so maybe..... jodi


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well done, Dean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug, Are you going to contact the Sea Hag and let them know how many will be coming? You know how jealous Jodi is of my relationship with Gracie, so I would rather leave that call to you.









Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I will be glad to do that.
Saturday night, right?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

[quote name='jnk36jnk' date='Oct 23 2007, 04:03 PM' post='255755']
Here is my totally unofficial mini rally count of attendees. If I left you off the list, or have any of your information wrong, my apologies. Please let me know and I'll fix it.

jnk36jnk-----------space G-24--------2 adults, maybe 1 child and 2 grandkids
Crismon4-----------space G-25--------2 adults & 2 children
PDXDoug-----------space G-23--------2 adults & 2 children
Blue Wedge--------space G-22--------2 adults
Y-Guy---------------space G-27--------3 adults & 2 children
Timber--------------space G-21--------2 adults
Familymanoregon--space G-20--------2 adults & 1 child

So it looks like we will have at least 22 attending, 15 adults and 7 children, and maybe more. How cool is this pot luck going to be, a heated indoor meeting hall for t-day leftovers, deep fat fried turkey and the sounds of the Pacific Ocean in the background?









Dean

OK should I bring a screen and projector for the room? I can bring kids and other movies if needed.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Again I am always in the 'just in case' mode and would certainly say that was a brilliant idea. Just in case, you know.







 jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Just bumping this forward. Thought some other Outbackers from around the PNW might be interested in joining us. There is talk now about a deep fat fried turkey joining us!! j


Sigh...









Why is it everytime (this is the 4th Rally we've missed now) there is a Rally....I'm flying out of town? Starting to think you guys are contacting my admin to see when I'm going to be out of town..









I leave on Sun at 6:30am for 1 week in Amsterdam...then off to Munich and then to London. I'll be home around 11pm on the 8th of December (but you already knew this...didn't you







)


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just bumping this forward. Thought some other Outbackers from around the PNW might be interested in joining us. There is talk now about a deep fat fried turkey joining us!! j


Sigh...









Why is it everytime (this is the 4th Rally we've missed now) there is a Rally....I'm flying out of town? Starting to think you guys are contacting my admin to see when I'm going to be out of town..









I leave on Sun at 6:30am for 1 week in Amsterdam...then off to Munich and then to London. I'll be home around 11pm on the 8th of December (but you already knew this...didn't you







)
[/quote]

Melinda misses you she really wants to go to this : } I talked to her at school and said so . Maybe next time I would like to meet the other half. This will be fun my first rally !! Later Rick


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't hear that you had any other plans for Friday or Saturday, Jim? In reason you can't come down for those two days?







We would sure love to have you guys join us.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't hear that you had any other plans for Friday or Saturday, Jim? In reason you can't come down for those two days?







We would sure love to have you guys join us.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

6:30am International flight means I get up around 3am in order to get to airport 2hrs before departure. That rules out Saturday night at the beach....and would only give us 1 full day. I would LOVE to come, but it's simply too much work for one full day. I will be gone for 14 days on this trip so I'm going to spend the Thanksgiving weekend with the family.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I hear you volunteering to organize the next rally?







If you did that, you could pick the date and place, and the rest of us would have to fit it into our schedules. If I remeber correctely you did the 1st Deshutes rally, so you have the needed experience. So when and where??
Dean


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Excuses, excuses, excuses... ever since we got back to camping with the Oubackers you've had one reason or another not to join us... I'm beginning to think its us!









Bummer you can't make it this time too, hope your travels are safe!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Excuses, excuses, excuses... ever since we got back to camping with the Oubackers you've had one reason or another not to join us... I'm beginning to think its us!


You'd think he could at least bring his family down for the day on Friday. Join us for the Thanksgiving Leftovers Potluck...
I mean, it's only about a two hour drive, tops.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

**** Sea Hag Update ****

I talked to The Sea Hag today, and they will be able to accommodate us for dinner on Saturday.

Furthermore... _The bottles will be played!_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We are probably not going to be bringing along a toad... hoping we can catch a few open seats in some of your tow vehicles on Saturday if we can.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> We are probably not going to be bringing along a toad... hoping we can catch a few open seats in some of your tow vehicles on Saturday if we can.


We should have some seats.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks David! I forgot my SIL will be there with us but it can't seat 5 so I'll still need to hitch a ride.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> We should have some seats.


Aren't you bringing Lavel?

And we may have seats also, depending on if or which of our kids decides to come along.

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We would be able to get one more in our rig. And there's always room to strap one across the hood!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I confirmed with Mark (Timber) for the deep-fried turkey...we're at 22 people including kids right? So probably a couple of smaller ones as he has recipes for a brined and a teriaki that he likes.....ohhhhh, I can't wait!









Tricia


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Here is my totally unofficial mini rally count of attendees. If I left you off the list, or have any of your information wrong, my apologies. Please let me know and I'll fix it.
> 
> jnk36jnk-----------space G-24--------3 adults
> Crismon4-----------space G-25--------2 adults & 2 children
> ...


 Tricia, I think the count is now 23, as our daughter just confirmed she will be coming down with us.

And Steve, we will have two empty seats for the Saturday Sea Hag convoy.

Dean


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

> Dean
> Tricia, I think the count is now 23, as our daughter just confirmed she will be coming down with us.
> 
> And Steve, we will have two empty seats for the Saturday Sea Hag convoy.
> ...


23... fabulous!!!







Guess I'd better get out in the hills and find those turkeys.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

You all know that the organizer in me just couldn't let this gathering pass by unorganized. I am trying hard to just concentrate on the fact that everyone is supposed to 'bring leftovers' to our Friday repast and I promise I will not try to organize that. But, I did want to let folks know that the shelter we will be gathering in apparently has only one stove. We will bring our big roaster which can be used to keep food warm as well as a crock pot, plus I have table covering left over from the Zion Rally which I will bring to put on the tables in the shelter. Jodi


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

We have a stand-alone convection oven that we could bring if needed.....just let us know!

Tricia


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> We have a stand-alone convection oven that we could bring if needed.....just let us know!
> 
> Tricia


Ok, that might be handy,

J.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

only 15 days to go!!


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Going to bring are new projector for the covered room that we all will be in. Name a movie you would like me to bring for us all to watch, have all the new release ones. Have great family movies also. Just get me a list and I will bring them. Can't wait for the trip !!!

Rick


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you for the offer. I would suggest that you just bring a few of your favorites and maybe when we all get there we will be better equipped to make choices. It seems to me that everyone is very busy right now and hard pressed to think of anything except getting through the day. Looking forward to our weekend off. Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We're starting to think about the trip. We got back from 4 nights of dry camping up in the Blue Mountains with friends and our ATVs. Ride from hell on the way home and if I had it to do over again I would have pulled off for the day. The winds were nasty. Thought we might flip a couple times and once had so much blowing dust we couldn't see 2' in front of the motorhome. Nasty stuff.

I went and topped off the tank at Costco tonight, figured with prices on the rise now was the time to fill up.

We are set to head out of here on Wednesday arriving some time around 6PM so we'll be waiting with lawn chair and a cold one in hand as you back in.

Anyone else realize this is sort of a SOB Rally? 4 SOB to 3 Outbacks.... the Outbackers are a changing!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Bluewedge, are you still planning on coming in on Thanksgiving? Do you want to get together and have Turkey Dinner with us? Two more for the meal would not be a problem at all. Let me know.

We leave in a week - OMGoodness - it's coming quickly!


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> We're starting to think about the trip. We got back from 4 nights of dry camping up in the Blue Mountains with friends and our <snip>
> Anyone else realize this is sort of a SOB Rally? 4 SOB to 3 Outbacks.... the Outbackers are a changing!


Mmmmm.... w e l l... one less Outback and add another SOB! Lynn & I took delivery of a Cougar 278RKS 5-er a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

timber said:


> We're starting to think about the trip. We got back from 4 nights of dry camping up in the Blue Mountains with friends and our <snip>
> Anyone else realize this is sort of a SOB Rally? 4 SOB to 3 Outbacks.... the Outbackers are a changing!


Mmmmm.... w e l l... one less Outback and add another SOB! Lynn & I took delivery of a Cougar 278RKS 5-er a couple weeks ago.
[/quote]

Actually - you were counted with the SOBers. Steve noticed your signature. Hope you like the new trailer!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Y Guy said:


> Hey Bluewedge, are you still planning on coming in on Thanksgiving? Do you want to get together and have Turkey Dinner with us? Two more for the meal would not be a problem at all. Let me know.
> 
> We leave in a week - OMGoodness - it's coming quickly!


I am not exactly sure when we will be there on Thursday. What time were you thinking about ?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Hey Bluewedge, are you still planning on coming in on Thanksgiving? Do you want to get together and have Turkey Dinner with us? Two more for the meal would not be a problem at all. Let me know.
> 
> We leave in a week - OMGoodness - it's coming quickly!


I am not exactly sure when we will be there on Thursday. What time were you thinking about ?
[/quote]

Time? Time? Humm, that's a good question. Probably mid to late afternoon.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Y Guy said:


> Hey Bluewedge, are you still planning on coming in on Thanksgiving? Do you want to get together and have Turkey Dinner with us? Two more for the meal would not be a problem at all. Let me know.
> 
> We leave in a week - OMGoodness - it's coming quickly!


I am not exactly sure when we will be there on Thursday. What time were you thinking about ?
[/quote]

Time? Time? Humm, that's a good question. Probably mid to late afternoon.
[/quote]

OK what should we bring / make. There will be only 2 of us. We should be there around noonish I would guess.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We plan on arriving about noon on Friday. I will have the community building open by 4 at the very latest and thought we could start meeting there around 4:30 or so for an informal get together, with the main pot luck dinner around 5:30 or so.









For those that have not been there before, the community building is at the west end of the day use parking lot, and is just west of the ranger station at the entrance to the park.

See you all then.

Dean


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> We plan on arriving about noon on Friday. I will have the community building open by 4 at the very latest and thought we could start meeting there around 4:30 or so for an informal get together, with the main pot luck dinner around 5:30 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa!! We're not do to get there until Friday afternoon. It takes about 2 hours to cook 2 turkeys after the oil has been heated up. Very tight timeline for me.









It wouldn't be a problem to arrive earlier and get set up if the park will let us check in early. Not sure how rigid they would be on check in this time of the year. Any thoughts??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

timber said:


> It wouldn't be a problem to arrive earlier and get set up if the park will let us check in early. Not sure how rigid they would be on check in this time of the year. Any thoughts??


I have never had an issue with early check-in, unless the current residents of the site are still there. This time of year, the day after Thanksgiving, I doubt that will be an issue. I can't see anybody staying through Thanksgiving, and then leaving the next day, with a long weekend ahead of them!.

Getting close, guys! WHOO HOO!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

> OK what should we bring / make. There will be only 2 of us. We should be there around noonish I would guess.


How about some sort of vegetable. That would be great.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

timber said:


> Whoa!! We're not do to get there until Friday afternoon. It takes about 2 hours to cook 2 turkeys after the oil has been heated up. Very tight time-line for me.


Well, if we have to we can push the dinner hour back some and I will be forced to have an extra before dinner libation.









I have to agree with Doug, I've never had a problem checking in early this time of year, I can't see someone being there for t-day then leaving on Friday, but I suppose it could happen, so take the times I gave as a general guide only and we eat when "timber" has the turkey done!!
See ya soon,

Dean


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> Whoa!! We're not do to get there until Friday afternoon. It takes about 2 hours to cook 2 turkeys after the oil has been heated up. Very tight time-line for me.


Well, if we have to we can push the dinner hour back some and I will be forced to have an extra before dinner libation.








<snip>

Dean
[/quote]

I think you guys are right on about the availability of the spaces. We'll be leaving earlier and there should be some time to enjoy some extra "before dinner libations"!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Y Guy said:


> > OK what should we bring / make. There will be only 2 of us. We should be there around noonish I would guess.
> 
> 
> How about some sort of vegetable. That would be great.


We can do that. Anything specific? Is green bean casserole alright.

Can anyone suggest somewhere to stay Wednesday night around the greater Portland / Vancouver area ? I have some state parks targeted but they are first come first serve this time of the year. Not sure how busy things will be this time of year.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

timber said:


> Can anyone suggest somewhere to stay Wednesday night around the greater Portland / Vancouver area ?


How do you feel about camping at Camping World or Wal-Mart? I've stayed at both. The Camping World in Wilsonville has a number of folks that blacktop camp each time I've been there. Freeway noise isn't too bad and lighting is just right for safety and sleeping. 
Camping World
26875 SW Boones Ferry Rd. 
Portland, OR 97070
Exit 283, West on Wilsonville Road, turn Right on Boones Ferry.

We've also stayed at the Wal-Mart parking lot in Woodburn, bit brighter and a few more semi-trucks but its very easy to get in and out.
Wal-Mart Supercenter
3002 Stacy Allison Way
Woodburn, OR 97071
(503) 981-9622

You also have Champoeg State Park south of Portland
Off US 99W, 7 miles E of Newberg. From I-5, take Exit 278 and head west.

North of Vancouver you have Paradise Point, close to the freeway.
Located six miles south of Woodland, Wash., on the state's southwestern side.
From I-5: Get off at exit #16 and follow signs one mile to park.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> > OK what should we bring / make. There will be only 2 of us. We should be there around noonish I would guess.
> 
> 
> How about some sort of vegetable. That would be great.


We can do that. Anything specific? Is green bean casserole alright.

Can anyone suggest somewhere to stay Wednesday night around the greater Portland / Vancouver area ? I have some state parks targeted but they are first come first serve this time of the year. Not sure how busy things will be this time of year.
[/quote]

Green bean casserole would be great. Looking forward to having you join us.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Can anyone suggest somewhere to stay Wednesday night around the greater Portland / Vancouver area ? I have some state parks targeted but they are first come first serve this time of the year. Not sure how busy things will be this time of year.


You might also consider the rest area at mp 286.1, at the top of hill, just south of Wislonville. If you go all the way through the regular rest area, where all the semi's are, you can take a hard right and it will take you to another large parking lot to the rear and well away from the highway. It should be quite.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

The motor home is out front, the shopping is done and the packing has begun. Only 3 more days and we'll be at the beach!!!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Y Guy said:


> The motor home is out front, the shopping is done and the packing has begun. Only 3 more days and we'll be at the beach!!!!


Getting close now.

Thanks for the stay over options you guys. Paradise point was our first choice but no telling what space will be like. It really depends on how I feel driving wise. Having more options makes it much easier on us. Thanks again you guys are the best.

I was thinking about the new Cabelas in Lacey but it is too close to home and would cost way too much.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> I was thinking about the new Cabelas in Lacey but it is too close to home and would cost way too much.


I tell you the Cabelas in Provo was down right dangerous.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I was thinking about the new Cabelas in Lacey but it is too close to home and would cost way too much.


I tell you the Cabelas in Provo was down right dangerous.
[/quote]

Yeah, the one in Boise was not nearly as dangerous. Guess we're going to need to make a trip to Lacy at some point!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Is it open already? I drove by it on my way back from a business trip week before last and it looked like they were still working on it.....ROAD TRIP!









.....oh yeah, and Gordon is bringing the Cardinal home Wednesday AND doing all of the grocery shopping!!! I'll pack her up Thursday since we're doing Thanksgiving at my brothers so that we can, hopefully, be on the road by 9:00 ish!

YEA!!!!

See ya all soon!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We'll be leaving here about 9:00 AM on Friday and should be to the park by noon.
And the weather looks great.
Thursday, Sunny, hi 54, low 39
Friday, Sunny, hi 55, low 40
Saturday, Clouday, hi 53, low 40
Sunday, Partly cloudy, hi 53, low 42

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

YIPEE! It's almost time to camp!

I'm hoping we will be on the road Friday by 10:30. Should put us at the park around 1:00PM or so.
Who's up for body surfing?!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For those going down 99W to 18 do you usually pick up 99W at Tualatin or further south? If I pick it up in Tualitin am I better off taking the Banfield or via 205?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> For those going down 99W to 18 do you usually pick up 99W at Tualatin or further south? If I pick it up in Tualatin am I better off taking the Banfield or via 205?


Steve,

If it were me - and this is based to some degree on the fact that I hate I-205 (for some reason that stretch just puts me to sleep!) - I would come in the Banfield (I-84), and out Hwy 26 to Hwy 217. Then South on 217 to Hwy 99 in Tigard. As an alternative to 26, head south on I-5 and pick up 99 just North of Tigard (That might be faster if traffic is light).

If you come via I-205, and want to go 99, you will need to back track North to Hwy 217, or cut through Tualatin to Hwy 99 via Tualatin-Sherwood Rd (not recommended!). In either case it pretty time consuming. As an alternative I-205 route, you might be better heading South on I-5 to Corvallis, and then cross over to Newport on Hwy 20.

In any case, the only really effective place to pick up 99 is Tigard, either off I-5, or 217.

Hope this helps.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Doug I'll plug it into Morty (Delorme Street Atlas) and see how he routes me through there. I think I've been down through Wilsonville and caught up with 18 from around Champoeg State Park too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip everyone.....please post some pictures when you get back.


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have a great trip everyone.....please post some pictures when you get back.


Sure thing I wish you were coming as this is my first Rally.I won't know anyone.But Malinda said it is real fun and you meet lots of neet people.Well have a save trip : }

Rick


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Trust me when I tell you that 'not knowing anybody' has no meaning to Outbackers. In the four years we have been involved with Outbackers.com we have never met a stranger and have met a lot of instant friends! Jodi

PS. I cannot imagine taking any other route than the one where you take the Salem Parkway off 1-5, cross over the Willamette and head west on what I believe is 18. Pretty straight shot and good roads. See everyone Friday.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

familymanoregon said:


> I cannot imagine taking any other route than the one where you take the Salem Parkway off 1-5


You go all the way down to Salem and catch 22 to the 18? Oh wait you are coming from south of Portland already


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Of Topic Alert...

Steve...that picture in your sig REALLY makes me want to get a quad or motocross bike again. I have way too many stories of coming back to camp FULL of mud and grime. Ah...the good ole days.

..now back to your regular Thanksgiving Mini Rally subject...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Steve...that picture in your sig REALLY makes me want to get a quad or motocross bike again. I have way too many stories of coming back to camp FULL of mud and grime. Ah...the good ole days.


I spent two hours cleaning our ATV after last weekends ride, can you say thick mud? Had a blast. The photo was in Utah on our way to see Big Rock Candy Mountain... great trail! We'll have to get you and the family to join us at Morrow County one weekend and we can get you out riding.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...I think the ATV fever is going around!!!! ....we've been talking pretty seriously about selling the boys motorcycles (50's) and "my" 200 dual-sport ( I say "my" 200 as Gordon is the only one who has ridden it) and going the quad route....we'll see how how the fever progresses over the winter









NOW, back to the Thanksgiving Rally thread


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh more riding friends... I like that!

Really sucks being at work today... then again I have everything but the bikes packed I think. I could always just sit in the motorhome though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> ...I think the ATV fever is going around!!!! ....we've been talking pretty seriously about selling the boys motorcycles (50's) and "my" 200 dual-sport ( I say "my" 200 as Gordon is the only one who has ridden it) and going the quad route....we'll see how how the fever progresses over the winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...

Sounds like that big, beautiful, new fiver may not be long for this world.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ...I think the ATV fever is going around!!!! ....we've been talking pretty seriously about selling the boys motorcycles (50's) and "my" 200 dual-sport ( I say "my" 200 as Gordon is the only one who has ridden it) and going the quad route....we'll see how how the fever progresses over the winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...

Sounds like that big, beautiful, new fiver may not be long for this world.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Heheheh....there is always something else to add to the toy collection, which in turn add bigger better toys to haul them with.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TWO DAYS! WHOO HOO!!!

*Note Warning to Y-Guy:*

Forecasters are predicting 50+ MPH winds at the West end of The Gorge, starting this afternoon and evening. Ride 'em Cowboy!!!

Drive safe!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> TWO DAYS! WHOO HOO!!!
> 
> *Note Warning to Y-Guy:*
> 
> ...


How does Y-Guy's commute to the campground have anything to do with your dog? (sorry...couldn't help myself)


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...O.K.....not sure what Y-Guy's satellite television solution ended up, but GRC will be bringing the new....improved...and TESTED DISH receiver and dish (Sandy, remember to pack your remote this time







. And (not that I don't fully support Gordon's continuing satellite television efforts), I'll be bringing my laptop and unlimited Verizon wireless card....just in case







. Does anyone know if there is Verizon coverage at Beverly?

Gordon's bringing home the big bird as I type, and I'll be packing up tonight (so I can relax tomorrow!).

See y'all soon!

Tricia


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Sounds like that big, beautiful, new fiver may not be long for this world.
> 
> ...


Well, the original plan, and hopefully continuing plan, would be to pull the ATV's behind my SUV...so, yes, we'd have two vehicles, the ATV trailer, the 5ver, oh...and the ATV's. Yikes!

I'll keep my death grip on the Cardinal for now at least


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Sounds like that big, beautiful, new fiver may not be long for this world.
> 
> ...


Well, the original plan, and hopefully continuing plan, would be to pull the ATV's behind my SUV...so, yes, we'd have two vehicles, the ATV trailer, the 5ver, oh...and the ATV's. Yikes!

I'll keep my death grip on the Cardinal for now at least








[/quote]

Why fight it...get the motorhome now and tow the Quads like Y-Guy does. You know you want to...


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> [Why fight it...get the motorhome now and tow the Quads like Y-Guy does. You know you want to...


...... n-o-o-o-o .... m-u-s-t ....... r-e-s-i-s-t ......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> [Why fight it...get the motorhome now and tow the Quads like Y-Guy does. You know you want to...


...... n-o-o-o-o .... m-u-s-t ....... r-e-s-i-s-t ......








[/quote]

"Resistance is Futile"


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Finished loading the 5ver last night, in preparation to leave this morning, when I looked at the thermometer this morning at 6:30, it was reading right at 20 degrees, and for western Oregon, at this time of year, that's coooold!!








Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Finished loading the 5ver last night, in preparation to leave this morning, when I looked at the thermometer this morning at 6:30, it was reading right at 20 degrees, and for western Oregon, at this time of year, that's coooold!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the trip guys....looking forward to your pictures and posts when you return. ...and try to keep warm!!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> ...I think the ATV fever is going around!!!! ....we've been talking pretty seriously about selling the boys motorcycles (50's) and "my" 200 dual-sport ( I say "my" 200 as Gordon is the only one who has ridden it) and going the quad route....we'll see how how the fever progresses over the winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which 200 dual sport do you have? I know someone (Scott) that is looking for the Yamaha TW200.
Sherry


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, we are back home. Work tomorrow, yuch!! We had a very nice time. The potluck dinner on Friday was great, way too much food!! Then the SeaHag last night, we were rolling away from the table. There were 23 of us. The weather was beautiful on Friday and today, yesterday was overcast with a spot of rain. But it was a good get together. I always enjoy this OB group, no matter who is in it at the time. Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Well, we are back home. Work tomorrow, yuch!! We had a very nice time. The potluck dinner on Friday was great, way too much food!! Then the SeaHag last night, we were rolling away from the table. There were 23 of us. The weather was beautiful on Friday and today, yesterday was overcast with a spot of rain. But it was a good get together. I always enjoy this OB group, no matter who is in it at the time. Jodi


Pictures? ....please


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

jnk36jnk said:


> Well, we are back home. Work tomorrow, yuch!! We had a very nice time. The potluck dinner on Friday was great, way too much food!! Then the SeaHag last night, we were rolling away from the table. There were 23 of us. The weather was beautiful on Friday and today, yesterday was overcast with a spot of rain. But it was a good get together. I always enjoy this OB group, no matter who is in it at the time. Jodi


Yes this was a great time,our first one and not are last.Thanks for all the great time to you all,it was nice to meet you all.Just got done winterizing.Very Cold back home : }
Rick


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pictures? ....please


Great trip and wonderful weather. Lots of food.

We made it home around 7:00pm (~8 hours with quick rest area stops). Unloading will have to wait until tomorrow night.

Here are a couple photos. I have more I will post later.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We're home, long long long drive. Stopped off at McMenemins Brew Pub in West Linn. Traffic was pretty good, but had some heavy winds from Gresham till about Hood River, then smooth sailing.

Good to see everyone again and make some new camping friends too.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

We rolled in about 7:30pm....decided to tour the Oregon Aquarium rather than fight potential traffic. Hit a couple of traffic spots around Albany and Salem, but otherwise "o.k." for the end of a holiday weekend.

Great to see everyone! Thanks to Mark and Lynn for a WONDERFUL deep fried turkey, thanks to all for their potluck contributions and especially to Dean and Jodi for the invite! This shoud be an annual "mini rally" for sure!

I'm off to work tomorrow, kids are off to school, and Gordon is left to unload, clean, winterize and take the 5ver back to storage for the winter.....can't believe we're done with camping for the winter









......now who's planning the 2008 SPRING RALLY ????????

Take care everyone! And see you all soon!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> We rolled in about 7:30pm....decided to tour the Oregon Aquarium rather than fight potential traffic. Hit a couple of traffic spots around Albany and Salem, but otherwise "o.k." for the end of a holiday weekend.
> 
> Great to see everyone! Thanks to Mark and Lynn for a WONDERFUL deep fried turkey, thanks to all for their potluck contributions and especially to Dean and Jodi for the invite! This shoud be an annual "mini rally" for sure!
> 
> ...


Wow - I had to reread that a few times. I thought you said "I'm OFF work tomorrow, the kids are OFF school tomorrow...." I was wondering if you all were OFF, why does Gordon have to do all the unloading!

We didn't hit any traffic jams - 205 was the lightest I've seen it in a long while. We did hit every stop light through Dundee, Newberg and Tualatin (btw, you should have heard the way MORTY pronounced Tualatin. It was quite funny!

I'm OFF to the dentist in the morning. Oh I can't wait!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We rolled up in front of the house about 4:00 PM. What an absolutely beautiful weekend. Saturday was overcast and drizzled for about 1/2 hour in the morning, but Friday and Sunday were perfect. Not a cloud to be seen... No wind... and a very calm ocean.

Although many of the purists may scoff, I will give the PNW Outbackers one thing. We really know how to eat... WELL!!! The Friday night *Thanksgiving Leftovers Potluck* was fantastic. In no small part due to the TWO turkeys Mark and Lynn deep fried for us right on the spot! And Saturday night's dinner out at The Sea Hag in Depot Bay was awesome. Best Fillet Mignon I have had in a long time. And the Dungeness Crab cocktail.... defies description!









All in all, a wonderful weekend, with wonderful friends (new and old), and I can't wait until the Spring Rally!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> We rolled in about 7:30pm....decided to tour the Oregon Aquarium rather than fight potential traffic. Hit a couple of traffic spots around Albany and Salem, but otherwise "o.k." for the end of a holiday weekend.
> 
> Great to see everyone! Thanks to Mark and Lynn for a WONDERFUL deep fried turkey, thanks to all for their potluck contributions and especially to Dean and Jodi for the invite! This shoud be an annual "mini rally" for sure!
> 
> ...


PNW 2008 Spring Rally - I think that was us.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think we should make Oregon_Camper do it...
He might actually show up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Nothing like SNOW 24 hours after arriving home from the mini rally! As I sit here typing, the white fluffy stuff is falling from the sky. We might get an inch but I think it's suppose warm slightly overnight so we'll see if it's even here in the morning. For now - I LOVE THE SNOW!

OK, now back to your regularly scheduled post rally chatting.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...MAN! I have 2 VERY excited, but disappointed boys and the question "what elevation"?

It was overcast today, and then started POURING about 5:00pm....and it continues to pour 3 hours later....the party's over









....oh yeah! and how WAS the Dentist today? Hope all is well and pain free


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

OK

Here are our photos - modified a bit

Rally photos


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> ...MAN! I have 2 VERY excited, but disappointed boys and the question "what elevation"?
> 
> It was overcast today, and then started POURING about 5:00pm....and it continues to pour 3 hours later....the party's over
> 
> ...


Our elevation is not that high but I think the snow is about over. We have a light dusting but it sure was fun to watch - oh and winterize the RV in. Steve worked late so in the midst of the storm (OK - over exaggeration here), we winterized.

And about the dentist - let's just say I'm currently not pain free but after today I better be soon!!! We did the root canal - not fun at all and my mouth is very sore from it. I'm about ready to east again so I can take some hydrocodone and fall asleep - hopefully for the night.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> OK
> 
> Here are our photos - modified a bit
> 
> Rally photos


Awesome Photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> OK
> 
> Here are our photos - modified a bit
> 
> Rally photos


Dave and Cheryl, thanks so much for always posting photos! I like to see what we missed........all summer!







AND fall!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y Guy said:


> Nothing like SNOW 24 hours after arriving home from the mini rally! As I sit here typing, the white fluffy stuff is falling from the sky. We might get an inch but I think it's suppose warm slightly overnight so we'll see if it's even here in the morning. For now - I LOVE THE SNOW!
> 
> OK, now back to your regularly scheduled post rally chatting.


I was in Richland Walmart yesterday and some lady was flipping with excitement because she said it was snowing outside "like Crazy" and "reall coming down". After paying and going outside I was expecting a winter wonderland and snow plows and...............there was light dusting if you looked real close and no flakes were falling. It sure made her day though!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great pictures, David!









As to the rain Tricia spoke of... I had the joy of doing our winterizing in it yesterday afternoon.








It seems wrong that since the object is to get water out of the trailer for the winter, it is now wetter than it was before I started! I think I would have preferred Steve's snow.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. to Tawyna: You know, if you would come to one of the rallies, you could take your own photos!


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Well, I'd like to add our thanks to all for a GREAT mini rally weekend!! Good food, great company, relaxing... what more could we ask for?







Jodi, Dean... thanks for the invite and all your efforts in organizing the gathering.

Man, were we ever by ourselves Sunday night! Weren't a soul around. (Something I really like, Lynn's a not sure yet. Guess my timing was poor with the Big Foot comment!) And wouldn't you know it, arrived at home, stepped out of the truck to start unloading & winterizing... yep, rain! Cold, wet rain. Really nice. Oh, ya, wind too.







Oh, well. Job done.

David, Cheryl, thanks for posting the pic's. I might suggest for more appealing pic's, leave me out of them!!

By the way Gordon, I did manage to get a satellite signal.

It will be interesting how long the 5-er sits before the next get-a-away.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

After posting the photos we forgot to give thanks to the following.

jnk36jnk - organizing us and getting the yurt

Y-Family - for a great Thanksgiving dinner

timber - for the deep dried turkeys

everyone - for another wonderful get together

( I take photos so I am never in them )


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> OK
> 
> Here are our photos - modified a bit
> 
> Rally photos


...um, yeah, they're called Landrollers, ya could'a left THOSE pictures out







......paybacks








At this point, I feel fortunate that I made it back to the fifth wheel! But they are SOOOOO much easier than rollerblades. Now that picture would have been worth big money!

Outside of that minor issue, great pictures, Thanks David!

Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> OK
> 
> Here are our photos - modified a bit
> 
> Rally photos


...um, yeah, they're called Landrollers, ya could'a left THOSE pictures out







......paybacks








At this point, I feel fortunate that I made it back to the fifth wheel! But they are SOOOOO much easier than rollerblades. Now that picture would have been worth big money!

Outside of that minor issue, great pictures, Thanks David!

Tricia
[/quote]
I was thinking that picture had great potential for our next masthead.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I was thinking that picture had great potential for our next masthead.


*LMAO!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think we should make Oregon_Camper do it...
> He might actually show up!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey...now that hurts.

Quit scheduling Rallies when I'm out of the country.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think we should make Oregon_Camper do it...
> He might actually show up!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey...now that hurts.

Quit scheduling Rallies when I'm out of the country.








[/quote]
Quit leaving the country every time we schedule a rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think we should make Oregon_Camper do it...
> He might actually show up!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey...now that hurts.

Quit scheduling Rallies when I'm out of the country.








[/quote]
Quit leaving the country every time we schedule a rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Fair enough request....
(btw...it's 4:47am in Amsterdam and I CANT sleep)


----------

